# ldc driving test complete



## jas53 (May 12, 2010)

i cant install this game it keeps on telling me that it is not installed and says to uninstall and start again but wont let me uninstall it can anybody help me with this problem


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Download Revo uninstaller from my signature and do a scan for this LDC driving test and try and uninstall from there.
Then install again from the disk.


----------

